# how does a quick cancel effect your rating



## mrwy (Jan 10, 2017)

By far the largest dings to my rating have came after I canceled a request within 30 seconds to a minute (long enough for the gps to load) of me getting the request. I hardly ever cancle but I see my rating drop right before my eyes when I have.... Whats the deal?

Why cancle that quickly? Well Ill be driving in SF driving down the street and I get a ping thats says 2 minutes away so I accept it. However, to make it in 2 minutes I would have had to take a turn that I was passing up as I accepted the trip. Once the gps loads I see it's like 8 minutes to get back over there due to the one way streets. The rider can get a new driver before 8 minutes and I can get a new pax before that. win win so I cancle.

Do these quick cancels hurt your rating more?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Cancels dont hurt your "rating" at all. They do however hurt your cancel rate and if it is too high you will get deactivated and kicked off Uber.

Some suggestions

A) Stop driving around while you waif for pings, you wont get pings "behind you" that force you to backtrack. You are in SF a busy market, find a solid spot and park. That way when you get a ping you can take an efficient way there.

B) If it takes you too long to get to a pax let them cancel. Otherwise assume they dont mind. It took me 8 minutes once to get to a pax .5 mile away in DT seattle traffic, they were super cool about it.


----------



## mrwy (Jan 10, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Cancels dont hurt your "rating" at all. They do however hurt your cancel rate and if it is too high you will get deactivated and kicked off Uber.
> 
> Some suggestions
> 
> ...


I keep reading that cancle dont effect your rating but ive seen it happen since I started ubering. And everytime its when I cancle very quickly.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mrwy said:


> I keep reading that cancle dont effect your rating but ive seen it happen since I started ubering. And everytime its when I cancle very quickly.


Because it doesnt. If your rating is going down it means pax you actually drove are doing it to you.


----------



## zOrPhLiNg (Jul 25, 2016)

It does now. Happens when I accepted and quickly cancelled. How I know? Because my ratings was in place all the time as I haven't driven in 6 days and was just starting 1 night. The first ping I received I accepted and cancelled at the same time as the pickup is too far away. Instantly, I checked and my rating fall 0.01 as I was always sensitive to what Uber is doing.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*A cancel doesn't affect youe ratings. Only affects your cancellation percentage.*


----------



## Andre Asbury (Dec 19, 2016)

zOrPhLiNg said:


> It does now. Happens when I accepted and quickly cancelled. How I know? Because my ratings was in place all the time as I haven't driven in 6 days and was just starting 1 night. The first ping I received I accepted and cancelled at the same time as the pickup is too far away. Instantly, I checked and my rating fall 0.01 as I was always sensitive to what Uber is doing.


Uber support has always said cancels don't affect rating - that's why there's a separate metric for that. However, I've been skeptical lately. Yesterday as I started driving, I checked my rating and it said 4.73, then while I was trying to do something else I accidentally accepted a pool ride 18 minutes away and quickly canceled. Rating dropped to 4.72. Later in the evening I canceled on a rider to collect the no show fee after waiting 5 minutes, rating dropped again from 4.73 to 4.72 (had gone back up after a couple 5 star rides). Uber support will say this is people rating from earlier rides, but it does make me wonder. My cancel rate is 6% and acceptance 72% because I tend to not accept any pools unless it's close and on a destination filter.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

What's a cancle?


----------



## dewflicker (Jan 20, 2017)

I am a newbie and have not driven yet. I had a ping yesterday, first time, and it was 20 minutes away and it was snowing. I accepted then declined. My cancellation rate is 100%. My rating is still 5..


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

mrwy said:


> I keep reading that cancle dont effect your rating but ive seen it happen since I started ubering. And everytime its when I cancle very quickly.


I believe that cancels have an effect on your rating on Lyft only. Somehow it is factored in. But I could be wrong


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You won't drive 8 mins per the gps estimate?? Okay, Snow Flake.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

*Cancellations*_
__
Requests that you cancel will count against your acceptance rate.

No-shows and requests that passengers cancel will not count against your acceptance rate. Learn more about our cancellation policy._

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214218167-Acceptance-Rate


----------

